# Getting a crawler!



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

:yes::thumbup::yes:

Crawler, wheel kits, push rod, misc. stuff, and the operating cabinet.


















It is a fairly inexpensive setup but I basically only paid for the pushrod. If you don't think it was a good deal, can you wait until tomorrow to shoot me in the dxxk? :laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn impressive, Gettnit! Can you adjust the camera angle on the fly?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Damn impressive, Gettnit! Can you adjust the camera angle on the fly?


It is a basic camera for now. Straight on view, otherwise the camera alone could have been sold for over $5000, from what little I gathered. There will be a learning curve but hopefully two different sized wheels on the front than the back will get me looking where I will probably have to look.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

If it was inexpensive then you'll make better margins - nothing wrong with that.

I've been watching them on eBay for the last year or so. I'd love one but simply don't get enough call for it.

I like it!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> If it was inexpensive then you'll make better margins - nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I've been watching them on eBay for the last year or so. I'd love one but simply don't get enough call for it.
> 
> I like it!


This was also in the back of my head but the camera can come out of the crawler and be pushed down a 4" line.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> It is a basic camera for now. Straight on view, otherwise the camera alone could have been sold for over $5000, from what little I gathered. There will be a learning curve but hopefully two different sized wheels on the front than the back will get me looking where I will probably have to look.



Crawl gingerly. 

I was with a crew this past spring. They were crawling the mains and shooting a second push camera up the laterals looking for gas line encroachments (another story - sheesh).

In the span of an hour, they got hung up two or three times on pretty much nothing. I was sweating for them each time. They were veterans to be sure and were able to unstick the machine each time but I couldn't help but think I was glad it wasn't me at the controls.

Anyhow, I suspect there's a bit of a learning curve so don't get talked into something tricky right off.

Have fun!


p.s. If I were in your shoes, I'd clip some thin gauge aircraft cable to the machine to tug on if things go badly. Just a thought...


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> This was also in the back of my head but the camera can come out of the crawler and be pushed down a 4" line.


 And this is the main thing that along with cheap price excuses the acquisition. I’ve seen it in the past – crawler causes more troubles than help in lateral sewer lines


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> ...
> 
> p.s. If I were in your shoes, I'd clip some thin gauge aircraft cable to the machine to tug on if things go badly. Just a thought...


Good thought:yes:


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Was it local? I looked at their website, a lot of neat things. Definitely something to watch. I saw most people do not ship.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

cbeck said:


> Was it local? I looked at their website, a lot of neat things. Definitely something to watch. I saw most people do not ship.


It was an auction but it is from a local municipality.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AbsoluteDP said:


> And this is the main thing that along with cheap price excuses the acquisition. I’ve seen it in the past – crawler causes more troubles than help in lateral sewer lines


 I'm not sure that the crawler can fit in a 6 inch pipe. I definitely know it cannot fit in a 4 inch line. Do you find people trying to put a crawler in a 4 inch line?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice find!
The smallest crawler I have seen is 6"
They did have one that once in a large sewer they could send it up the taps though it was pushed from the crawler!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Once you start doin a camera in 6" and 8" you do have to be patient I see stubs installed by just breaking the main line and pushed into the line then covered with grout. And they protrude 25% into the line. They will hang you up tough! Reverse is your friend!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Once you start doin a camera in 6" and 8" you do have to be patient I see stubs installed by just breaking the main line and pushed into the line then covered with grout. And they protrude 25% into the line. They will hang you up tough! Reverse is your friend!


I figured you would know about them. Do you own one?


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I'm not sure that the crawler can fit in a 6 inch pipe. I definitely know it cannot fit in a 4 inch line. Do you find people trying to put a crawler in a 4 inch line?


 No I am talking about 6", though once on No-Dig conference I've seen small crawler that fits 4" pipe, but only fits.:laughing: In Toronto, a private contractor can touch only private portion of sewer line and 8” pipe we see only once in a while


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AbsoluteDP said:


> No I am talking about 6", though once on No-Dig conference I've seen small crawler that fits 4" pipe, but only fits.:laughing: In Toronto, a private contractor can touch only private portion of sewer line and 8” pipe we see only once in a while


I cannot do anything but private as well. I take care of some private commercial properties that have larger pipes.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

In our municipality we hire out when we need camera work done. So if yours doesn't talk to the local public works department. A lot cheaper to have you do it than to keep one around. We will wait until we have several locations we are concerned about then contract out for a day.

Last one we had the contractor had a unit that resembled a remote controlled four wheel car, with an adjustable camera.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

That is sweet, Now go out and sell the service to the city, the county, the airport, anybody who owns a line big enough to fit that baby in!!!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I made a few calls today. I was surprised by how many of the smaller cities had the equipment. I did find one county that wants to do business. Being a small business and living local sweetened the pot!

I need to make some dry runs in a few ditches first. I have a few sections on concrete pipe running under my driveway and one section I know is not put together very well. It may get hung.....good practice.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

That R2 unit looks like it has a bad motivator.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PunkRockPlumber said:


> That R2 unit looks like it has a bad motivator.


:huh::icon_confused:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a envirosight set up. The best advice I will give you is to never go where you cant see infront and the pipe. If you see a puddle, how do you know there is pipe fpr the crawler to travel on and not just a giant hole looking to eat your camera?

Get a spool of cable to have another way of getting a stuck crawler back.

Good luck and get playing with it till you get used to it !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

drs said:


> I have a envirosight set up. The best advice I will give you is to never go where you cant see infront and the pipe. If you see a puddle, how do you know there is pipe fpr the crawler to travel on and not just a giant hole looking to eat your camera?
> 
> Get a spool of cable to have another way of getting a stuck crawler back.
> 
> Good luck and get playing with it till you get used to it !


 How do you keep it from getting all tangled up?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

This is what I use for retrivals on long runs, it is made by Cues Sewer Cameras, these where sold a few years ago and they still buy them back even today to refurbish and resell. I have 2 of them with different lengths like 2000-4000 feet cable. They are powered by a ridgid 700 pipe threader, they have a lot of power I have even used one as a winch to help me get a spartan 1065 back that went down a steep ravine! They are on Ebay every now and then that's where I got both of them


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> :huh::icon_confused:


Its a quote from Star Wars. That looks like a droid from the movie. :jester:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> This is what I use for retrivals on long runs, it is made by Cues Sewer Cameras, these where sold a few years ago and they still buy them back even today to refurbish and resell. I have 2 of them with different lengths like 2000-4000 feet cable. They are powered by a ridgid 700 pipe threader, they have a lot of power I have even used one as a winch to help me get a spartan 1065 back that went down a steep ravine! They are on Ebay every now and then that's where I got both of them


No link or pics but with what you wrote I can call them and they should be able to figure it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

click refresh I fixed the pic size


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> click refresh I fixed the pic size


Man, you don't play. :thumbup:

That would be a mean well pulling rig.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the crawler I want!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pearpoint-P...789?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c8a1e195


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a real cool little (100ft length) inspection camera that I think was meant to be a chimney camera because it has pan and tilt but is waterproof.

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/wohler/video-inspection/vis-340.htm

Here is a real good video





I saw one when I was at LMK for lining training and it was pretty neat little guy. They sell for like $4400 I think


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Here is a real cool little (100ft length) inspection camera that I think was meant to be a chimney camera because it has pan and tilt but is waterproof.
> 
> http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/wohler/video-inspection/vis-340.htm
> 
> ...


Something's up on this unit. For it to be that cheap and be that revolutionary doesn't make sense. IMO that means they cut corners somewhere and my pick would be quality.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Well unlike the crystal lens the seesnake has it uses replaceable caps to house the camera. It does not have a sonde. It comes with 2 camera sizes if you order the plus kit. 1" and 1.5" All specs aside I used it and was impressed with it the pan and tilt is great! The pushrod was weaker than I am used to. I am really leaning toward getting one for how cheap it is. I don't think it will replace my seesnakes as my main camera but maybe after an inspection with the seesnake there may be a joint or connection that needs a view I can't get so I will send the special camera in. I have a sonde I can attach if needed and a electricians duct rodder if the push rod needs a little push. I think the price will go up if they become popular. On the german ebay I found new ones for around $2700 but no international shipping.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They look to have the same skids as the ones Vivax uses.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The big yellow skid is from Rabco.

http://www.rootersupply.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh I just had to get one (the wohler 340) It turns out they do have a sonde it is just an extra charge $500. It will be here next week and I will start a thread on it. I am really looking forward to using it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Oh I just had to get one (the wohler 340) It turns out they do have a sonde it is just an extra charge $500. It will be here next week and I will start a thread on it. I am really looking forward to using it.


Let me know when I can come over and go through you couch cushions.:laughing:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Let me know when I can come over and go through you couch cushions.:laughing:


LMAO ... I always type in wohler 340 on ebay and was waiting for a deal but had almost givin up then today a company put one on there that they said was demoed once with a $1700 buy it now with free shipping and I pounced on it.:yes: The pan and tilt will help us on lining jobs.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> LMAO ... I always type in wohler 340 on ebay and was waiting for a deal but had almost givin up then today a company put one on there that they said was demoed once with a $1700 buy it now with free shipping and I pounced on it.:yes: The pan and tilt will help us on lining jobs.


A good deal is hard to pass up on. Great snag!


----------

